
Mark Zuckerberg’s paternity-leave plans are a step toward a more fair workplace - endswapper
https://qz.com/1057766/facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-is-taking-two-months-paternity-leave-when-his-second-child-arrives-fb/
======
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

